# Big spikey catipillar



## lil_c_vip (Aug 23, 2010)

can you or anyone tell me what this is? we found it in our back yard in western pennsylvannia and never seen anything like it. if so please email me at [email protected] 082200_1521[00].jpg 082200
its about 8inches has spikes looks like a huge green cattipiller 082200 please let me know what the heck this is asap thank you good people


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Can you post a picture? Sounds like a Cecropia moth caterpillar, but without a picture, it's impossible to say for sure.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are a couple of possibilities in that genus.. I wouldn't rule out caterpillers of the Regel Moth which are called horned devils. 

Ed


----------

